# Non-standard Tyranid Bio-Titans



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a couple of queries on out of the ordinary Bio-titans.

1. About the Dactlyis and Exocrine, most references I find call them Bio-titans, yet in Epic, they are weaker than Carnifexs. Thoughts?

2. I found a couple of references to other Tyranid Bio-Titans and Species (such as Cerebore(massive burrower-bettle) Viragon(Massive Tyrgon) and Lash Gaunts), but they seem to only appear in the card game. How many of you would consider that cannon? I'm sceptical that the general consensus is that they are cannon, but some of the ideas (like the Viragon) seem pretty cool and plausible species (due to the Harradian having a bigger version called the Vituperator). 

The drawing of the Virgons on the cards is dodgy, but the Cerebore is pretty cool.

Just a couple of things for you all to chew on 

Heres a link to some of the Cards/drawings: http://album.warpshadow.com/v/ShadowsInTheWarp/Tyranid-Archive/sketches/Nid-Art


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I would think that the sabretooth games card game images would be sort of cannon. They were the basis of the HH artbooks which are pretty much cannon although there are a few noticable errors in it. To be honest if someone showed up to a game with a set of reasonable house rules for one of these extra biotitans based on the cards i would have a go at it. Good selection of extra tyranid images by the way. Very cool and repworthy.


----------



## Inquisitor_Leith (Aug 27, 2009)

*untitled*

Ok. first, i personaly dont count TCG's as cannon
secondly, there is a 40k TCG???


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

3 actually, all made by sabertooth games and all of which are now out of production.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Personnaly I dont see how you could possibley have a ''giant Trygon'', I mean, the Trygon IS Giant, its massive, probably only a Hierophant is bigger lol. 

But still, seems cool


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Actually, a Hierodule is bigger than a Tyrgon, so is a Harrdarian, Hydraphant, Dominatrix ect ect. The Tyrgon is the smallest Garguantan creature the Nids have.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

True, but lets view it from a different perspective. I dont really see how an even bigger species of the Trygon/Ravener family would be effective or functional in the _real_ world. A larger creature burrowing would require enormous strength, as it would have to dig deeper and would come across more rocky and dense soil, and thats only on worlds smilar to our own.

And personnaly I reckon the new plastic Trygon/Mawlock kit will dwarf all of the Tyranid forgeworld stuff to, with the exception of the Hierophant 

Oh, and incase your interested, Im basing my opinions on this source-










I know. Awesome picture...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Don't try to apply logic to a universe where warriors fly light years in miles long ships to fight one another with swords. Primeministersinister said this originally and it's true.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> Don't try to apply logic to a universe where warriors fly light years in miles long ships to fight one another with swords. Primeministersinister said this originally and it's true.


I could think of wackier shit, but that hits the nail on the head perfectly


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

And the new Tyrgon kit is slightly smaller than the FW one from what I've been told :wink"


----------



## Blackheart_101 (Dec 14, 2009)

If you really want some info on pics and revised stats for epic bio- titans, you should check out Lords of Battle. Just Google it and download the supplement.


----------

